
Ask HN: Do you think AI will enact big change in how our world works? - gallerdude
Right now I consider myself a bit of an AI enthusiast. I have no doubt that if we could emulate brains or something, we could <i>really</i> change things, but I&#x27;m unsure of neural networks.<p>They&#x27;re really good at finding patterns that humans can&#x27;t, and I can&#x27;t really figure out how we can use this new system to change things. Right now the best things I can imagine is &quot;the ultimate recommender.&quot;<p>What big changes do you think AI will be able to make?
======
sovietbear
If you think about it, isn't logic boiled down to making the best
recommendation? When we make a decision its our logical minds making a
recommendation based upon stimuli, previous similar decisions and that elusive
'intuition'. Neural networks already can do the first two, although the third
might not ever happen and could be the distinguishing factor between human
intelligence and artificial intelligence.

The problem is of course that neural networks currently can be 'the ultimate
recommender' as you say, in only one highly specialized task i.e. image
recognition, personal recommendations like music, or even self-driving cars.
As far a I know there is no way to have a neural network learn two separate
skills. Yet anyways.

The big change that I'm hoping will be figured out is how to connect all the
specialized neural networks. Having a neural network that once presented with
a problem 'recommends' another neural network to best solve it. The
person/company that figures that out, no small task, will be an instant
household name if not already.

~~~
gallerdude
I agree with the linking idea.

